

Which recurring tasks have you not automated? - mattwritescode

I noticed this question on Hackernews, (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6688440) and I am interested in the opposite.<p>Which recurring tasks has you not automated? and why?
======
shubhamjain
Well, I can't tell for sure if it qualifies as a task but automated UI / UX
testing has proved to be no less than an ordeal having a sloppy effort to
value ratio. Why?

* It is damn slow. Considering I use CDNs and a remote database the tests take quite a while to execute.

* After thr excitement it becomes a sort mind numbing task because of sheer no of tests you have to write even to test a single aspect.

* I have always hated watir and likes. CasperJS gave me hope but I was dissappointed with lack of docs and community around it. Gave it up after being stuck on a problem for two days.

Software development can never be a impecabble process and bad experiences
tell me to give up UI testing untill I really need it.

~~~
karolisd
What got you stuck on CasperJS?

I've been thinking about creating a web front-end to CasperJS.

------
acesubido
Automatically organizing all the mixed up files in my folders, namely:
Desktop, Downloads and Documents.

Currently working on a command-line client that can organize all photos,
videos, pdfs, zip files, installers at their proper places.

------
edolfo
Interacting with my email is one of the biggest non-automatable tasks I have.

